# Mass on the jawº



## Manuel (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering if you guys can help me out. Hank here has grown a strange mass on his jaw, quite fast actually. Its somewhat hard but it doesnt seem to handicap him as far as I can tell: he eats regularly, uses his wheel and poops and rests normally. 
Ive been reading up on other posts and on the main site, and it seems that jaw cancer is not that uncommon, and I fear thats happening to my little pet 
Anyone has experience with this? If i get to treat him , how does the recover works? how do they eat, or how would I keep his scar clean? (Im assuming he is getting one if theres some sort of intervention)

Any advice/tip on this situation would be much appreciated. 

M.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

im very sorry to hear this. the same happened to my first hog momo. i noticed a small lump at the side of her mouth i took her to the vet and they looked in her mouth and it was much larger in there. Sadly it was a tumour and she lived about a month after that. we used antibiotics to check it wasnt a tooth infection and there was an anti imnflamitry as well to try and keep it down, this also worked as a pain killer for her. eventually she stopped eating and i knew it was time to let her go.
however it needs to see a vet as tooth infections can sometimes look the same. i have my fingers crossed for you and your little one, i hope it is just an infection and not a tumour 
you can see momos lump on this picture


----------



## Manuel (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, thnx for the words. I am hoping too that is not something as tragic as cancer. The mass looks different on Hank though, because it seems to be under his skin. Its like his jaw has swollen out of the blue, and I cant be sure if its getting bigger. 
Guess I´ll have to wait for a vet assesment.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately these (insert strong words here) oral tumours can seemingly come from one day to the next and can double in size overnight. Most of them are extremely aggressive but sometimes we are lucky and it will be slower growing. Most of the ones here have been aggressive and we've said goodbye at the first vet visit after discovering the tumour.

I have found that the upper tumours often are worse by the time we find them because they have more room to grow before becoming visible. Often they have infiltrated into the eye area and the nasal cavity and head before they show a swelling on their face. 

Sending prayers that Hanks is nothing more than a tooth problem or an abscess.


----------

